# operators and shovels neede mpls,mn



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

shovel crews needed 20 guys all over metro also skid and truck operators pm if interested not looking for subs.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

wow no replies i thought unemployment was at 9.7% and going up. oh yeah obomas new unemployment deal is good for what 18 months? why work when to can live of the gov teet


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Post an ad on Craig's List and you'll get a decent amount of responses.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Camden;807932 said:


> Post an ad on Craig's List and you'll get a decent amount of responses.


I tried this and all I got was a bunch of crazyeyed dumb f**ks looking for their next $20, But I have bad luck with everything


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

deicepro;808026 said:


> I tried this and all I got was a bunch of crazyeyed dumb f**ks looking for their next $20, But I have bad luck with everything


Were you expecting Harvard graduates or what? 

Whenever I need laborers in other cities I post ads on CL and those are the types of people I get too. No big deal, you just work with what you have.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

no not harvard grads but someone who knows enough not to put their hand in a blower and will show up when it snows


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

snowman55;809712 said:


> no not harvard grads but someone who knows enough not to put their hand in a blower and will show up when it snows


You said it.


----------



## Snowblaster (Nov 7, 2008)

*i may be able to help*

I can help you out. I'm just starting out, so the more work the better for me. Let me know where you're looking for help at. I would have IM'd ya, havent figured that out yet on this site.

At the moment i'm just doing resi's...small driveways...w/a blower and shovel.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the mn state unemployment is at 8.3 the last i checked. the state was supose to get another 20 weeks of unemployment. but for the state to get it it needs to be at 8.5 iv been outa work since last nov/08. i havent found a job that fits me. iv also applyed at alota places. but havent had no luck getting a call back. if you were closer id take the work. im gona see if i can do my own plowing this winter. i did some plowing last winter with my wheeler. i wasent gona get rich working about 2hrs every snow fall. but its work and wasent bad.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

chuckraduenz;813091 said:


> the mn state unemployment is at 8.3 the last i checked. the state was supose to get another 20 weeks of unemployment. but for the state to get it it needs to be at 8.5 iv been outa work since last nov/08. i havent found a job that fits me. iv also applyed at alota places. but havent had no luck getting a call back. if you were closer id take the work. im gona see if i can do my own plowing this winter. i did some plowing last winter with my wheeler. i wasent gona get rich working about 2hrs every snow fall. but its work and wasent bad.


I'm looking for a few subs and you are closer to me (Buffalo) pm me


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

the problem is most people think they are "above" certain types of jobs. I mean how many finacial people are willing to drag there ass out of bed at 1 in the morning


----------

